# Idle hands are..



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

making me want blow someone up....

who will it be... who will it be?


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> making me want blow someone up....
> 
> who will it be... who will it be?


+1 :twisted:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm so glad I'm leaving on vacation in a few days for a while :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> making me want blow someone up....
> 
> who will it be... who will it be?


I'm not sure there is anyone left that you haven't already :kicknuts:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

JAX said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > making me want blow someone up....
> ...


theres always someone, thats what the new guys are for


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > Acesfull said:
> ...


Ah yes..........words of advice for our NOOBs: *HUNKER DOWN* and hope the hell he is just kidding.....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have re-supplied and am approximately 5 days out from launch... Tomm night we talk coordinates boys


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry had an itchy trigger finger but i still have two more targets i need to hit next week..


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Rear Admiral G. White reporting for duty!! Special Agent S.A.M. where are you?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Sorry had an itchy trigger finger but i still have two more targets i need to hit next week..


WTF We are going to throw you in the brig or somthing like that (help navy guys)


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

JAX said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > JAX said:
> ...


Haha I learned early on to keep tight lipped with my snailer and after seeing Aces bombs it's a good thing because I can't afford a new house lol.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey boys, didn't we blow Ohio off the map already??? Were there some survivors?


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Rear Admiral G. White reporting for duty!! Special Agent S.A.M. where are you?


Agent Sam, reporting.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

We need to have a BOOB get together in Cincy now that Jimmy is back.... Jimmy when can we do it


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Hey boys, didn't we blow Ohio off the map already??? Were there some survivors?


I figured when I got back from vacation they would start rebuilding the state. Suprised they are trying to fire off shots so soon.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > Hey boys, didn't we blow Ohio off the map already??? Were there some survivors?
> ...


Hmmm I dont think you undertand what blow up means quite yet... I think you will once all of those packages from cycle start falling though :???:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry had an itchy trigger finger but i still have two more targets i need to hit next week..
> ...


Um...that's a F-22 Raptor..no self-respecting Naval Aviator would be seen ANYWHERE near that thing...But would still haul yer collective A$$E$ off to da Brig...

~ I AM the F&CKING Shore Patrol....~ Jack Nicholson "The Last Detail" :kicknuts:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Good thing I'm in the air force and not the navy :lol:


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

How do you guys get your coordinates? I was looking around and there doesn't seem to be a place for your address in your profile.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sneaky intel... I'd tell but then I'd have to bomb you :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

En4cer71 said:


> I was looking around and there doesn't seem to be a place for your address in your profile.


You can get these one of two ways:

1. PM your target directly
*It assumed that when asked it's best just to give it up. They'll get it regardless...

2. PM a fellow board member and hope we give it up. :smile:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to go Jax, now I have to bomb you...

Dont say I didn't warn ya... you wont know when but you'll know when it hits


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

#2 seems like alot more fun.... RECON!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Way to go Jax, now I have to bomb you...
> 
> Dont say I didn't warn ya... you wont know when but you'll know when it hits


I was typing my response when your warning went out so I saw it after the fact....doesn't that grant me some sort of immunity? :hmm:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nope sorry :lol:


----------

